# Recommendations wanted on Radio/Hearing Protector



## Kelen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in the market to pick up a set of radio hearing protectors for the shop. I want to keep the price tag south of $100 and actually do not care if it provides an auxilary hook to an MP3 player. The reviews are certainly mixed across the board on several I'm looking at and was wondering if anyone has had any particularly good experiences with a specific brand or model. I'm mainly concerned that they are comfortable when wearing safety glasses and possibly a respirator at times.

Here's one that I'm considering:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003D7LX3U/ref=s9_simh_gw_p60_d0_g60_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10YQ8944QG3F1CJZ2HM4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Any input would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Kelen


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't use any radio/music in the muffs, but I have Peltor "OPTIME 105" protectors. I have heard some pretty good stuff about WORK TUNES. The Peltor units are good.
Good on you for using hearing savers.
Bill


----------



## Kelen (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Bill. I wear them religously and I think actually the same ones you mentioned. Considering I plan on spending a good number of years in the hobby, I want to preserve me hearing for years down the road.


----------

